# Winterpokal Rhein-Main Ranking



## Andreas (23. November 2007)

Hallo Leute aus dem Spessart und demOdenwald/Bergstraße,
Spooky aus dem Köln/Bonner Lokalforum hat uns eine Subdomain zur Verfügung gestellt, um ein* lokales Winterpokal Ranking* zu erstellen. Das wäre doch eine spaßige Sache. Die vier Eisbären Teams sind auch schon angemeldet. Wer mit seinem Team mitmachen möchte, muß mir nur per PM die Team-Id schicken.

Vorraussetzung: Das Team muß in der Region Frankfurt/Taunus, Odenwald - bis Darmstadt bis Heidelberg, Spessart, Ried, Wetterau usw. angesiedelt sein.

Die Liste erreicht man über diesen Link: http://rheinmain.mtbsite.de/

Also bitte melden wer Lust hat mitzumachen...


----------



## rayc (23. November 2007)

Hi Andreas,

SUPER Idee 
Auch wenn ich dieses Jahr nicht mitmache.

Ich sage mal im Melibokus-Biker Forum Bescheid damit sie sich melden.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (26. November 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> SUPER Idee
> Auch wenn ich dieses Jahr nicht mitmache.
> ...




Schade dass Du dieses Jahr nicht dabei bist. Unter Platz 1 laeuft bei Dir wohl nix  


@all:
Und wie schaut es aus? Hat niemand aus dem Odenwald Lust mitzumachen?


----------



## rayc (26. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Schade dass Du dieses Jahr nicht dabei bist. Unter Platz 1 laeuft bei Dir wohl nix



Ja echt schon Wahnsinn was da an Punkten vorgelegt wird.
Ich habe mal gestern Abend meine Zeiten zusammen addiert.
Ich hätte 235 Punkte (nur Biken), damit würde ich auf PLatz 21. landen.
(War in der ersten Woche etwas kränklich und das Wetter war sehr greulig , daher sind es etwas weniger Punkte als letztes Jahr).
Aber nach 3 Team-Siegen und 1 mal Erster in der Einzelwertung (war sonst immer zweiter), war es der richtige Zeitpunkt um auszusteigen.

Ich wollte letztes Jahr schon nicht mehr mitmachen, wurde aber erfolgreich überredet.
Diesmal bin ich standhaft geblieben, obwohl bis zum 5.12 kann ich noch alle Zeiten nachtragen  



Andreas schrieb:


> @all:
> Und wie schaut es aus? Hat niemand aus dem Odenwald Lust mitzumachen?



Die Falschfahrer haben hier doch einen eigenen Thread zum WP, poste doch mal dort.
Ansonsten, erwähne ich das, bei der Weihnachtsfeier. Schliesslich sind dort einige WP-Teilnehmer vertreten. 

Hey, wolltest du jetzt im Winter (wegen WP) nicht öfters mitfahren?
Die Nikolaus-Tour am 8.12 (1x zum Meli hoch) wäre zum Reinschnuppern genau richtig. Glühwein und Plätzchen muss aber jeder selbst mitbringen.

Ray


----------



## Micro767 (26. November 2007)

Hi ! 

Hier ist ein Falschfahrer   wir sind ein zusammen gewürfelter Haufen:

2 X München
1 X Kassel
1 X Heidelberg 
und meiner einer aus Lampertheim

das Ganze hat dann nicht mehr viel zu tun mit der region hier in der Ecke.

@Andreas ich winke mal aus dem Büro-Fenster Richtung Bütelborn   Ich Arbeite in Groß Gerau im Gewerbepark "Alte Brauerei"


----------



## Andreas (26. November 2007)

Ich kann Euch gerne anmelden wenn Ihr wollt. Schliesslich fuehrt Ihr Eure Teamdiskussion ja im Odw-Forum.

Wie ist Eure Team-Id?

Dein Winken sehe ich nicht, da ich tagsueber in Frankfurt arbeite und in Buettelborn-Worfelden wohne


----------



## Andreas (26. November 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> Ja echt schon Wahnsinn was da an Punkten vorgelegt wird.



Ja, das hat mir unserem Sport nix mehr zu tun. Alles Brieftraeger, Fahrradkuriere und Dirtbiker mit Bruttozeiten...




rayc schrieb:


> Hey, wolltest du jetzt im Winter (wegen WP) nicht öfters mitfahren?
> Die Nikolaus-Tour am 8.12 (1x zum Meli hoch) wäre zum Reinschnuppern genau richtig. Glühwein und Plätzchen muss aber jeder selbst mitbringen.
> 
> Ray



Ja das habe ich auch weiterhin vor. Die lange Anreise zum Treffpunkt hatte ich die letzten beiden Mal als NightRide Variante gescheut (wegen Kaelte und Matsch) 
und am WE hatte ich nach meinem Urlaub bisher nur wenig Zeit.


----------



## Micro767 (26. November 2007)

Team-Id ? 

Wenn es nicht die 112 ist, musst Du mir verraten wo ich ich sie finden kann !


----------



## Andreas (26. November 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Team-Id ?
> 
> Wenn es nicht die 112 ist, musst Du mir verraten wo ich ich sie finden kann !



Ja das ist sie. Ich habe Euch hinzugefuegt!


----------



## Micro767 (26. November 2007)

Thx !


----------



## mac80 (26. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Würd sagen da dürfen die Koenigstuhlbikers.de aus Heidelberg nicht fehlen!
Team-ID: 177

Grüße an alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (27. November 2007)

Hi
Dürfen bei dem Ranking auch welche aus dem Rennrad-Forum WP mit machen? 
Team Main-Seicher

Gruss Olly


----------



## Andreas (28. November 2007)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Hi
> Dürfen bei dem Ranking auch welche aus dem Rennrad-Forum WP mit machen?
> Team Main-Seicher
> 
> Gruss Olly




Leider nein, der automatische Update funktioniert nur mit mtb-news.de


----------

